# Islabike trailer bike or followme tandem



## Ninanahnah (11 Jun 2016)

I have read the forums and searched for specific information but need a little help.

I do not like the thought of just any old tag along for stability and safety reasons. Although it has been said there are better quality ones, no one has stated which ones they are. Also the fitting being very important in the useage.

I do not have the funds for a piccolo and have not found one second hand either.

I like the fact that with both of the above the child pedals, so as cool as the weehoo is it is not an option.

I have found a islabike trailer bike at a good price but as they are no longer made info is sadly lacking. My question is when you come up to a gate or other obstacle is it easy to detach? And also are they universal in fitting? I have a carrera kraken, hubby has a santa cruz bullit.

The followme is more expensive but I like the fact you can detach your childs bike and he can go off. I have seen good and bad reviews for them and I am unsure if the thing I like about it makes it worth the price.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (11 Jun 2016)

hi I must say I know the piccolo is expensive but it is really worth the extra and can converts in to a bike of it's own we did the coast to coast on it last year with a 6 year old a it performed great it was a hard choice between that and the follow me and the weehoo I think they are all great options best of luck


----------



## Ninanahnah (13 Jun 2016)

I wish we had the funds, it looks really good. 
I have gone for the islabike trailer. At £100 delivered I am happy. It has been well looked after and loved. 
I went for a short ride last night with my little man last night on the top bar seat and I am really glad I won't be doing that for long!!


----------

